# Nervous :(



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

For awhile now I've had a pulsing bump on the palm of my hand. I was at the dermatologist for one of my regular checkups, and I decided to ask her a about it. Apparently I have something called an AVM. It stands for arterio-venous malformation. Basically what happened is instead of being joined by capillaries, an artery and vein in my hand are connected directly. Anyways I have an MRI and MRA next Friday and I'm just nervous. I've never had either, and chances are I'm going to have to have surgery or get steroid injections. My biggest fears are surgery and needles.  When I think about doing either I start to panic and I just can't stop worrying about it. I'm just scared out of my mind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you talk to your doctor about your fear, some can prescribe medication to calm you before anything. I've had IV sedation for routine dental surgeries.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have scoliosis and frequent ovarian cysts as well as a multitude of food allergies. I know all about needles and doctors and you are definitely not alone. You will be just fine, I promise. See if you can get a medication like nanashi said.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Calming thoughts to you!!

It will be ok!!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the encouragement! I think the biggest reason I'm scared is this is the only thing I've been to a doctor for besides being sick and getting a physical/checkup. I'm definitely going to ask if they could give me something to calm me down I hadn't thought of that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

